# Clove Oil for Headache



## HeelSpur

Today was the first time I have used clove oil for sharp headache pains 
in behind my eyes. I placed a couple drops on a napkin and rubbed it
in my forehead. To my surprise it worked, took about 15 minutes for
most of the pain to subside. 
This worked for about 3 hours and the pain came back so I reapplied
some clove oil. 
Now for my question;
Is it safe to use several times a day w/o getting any side effects?

I usually use a hot rice sock to try to get rid of these headaches,
but if this is safe enough I've found me a far better treatment.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## mekasmom

The only issue might be a skin irritation. I use clove often several times a day during cold and flu season because it kills germs. I use it to prevent germs from invading my body.


----------



## sss3

Where do you put clove oil? Do you make your own?


----------



## HeelSpur

mekasmom said:


> The only issue might be a skin irritation. I use clove often several times a day during cold and flu season because it kills germs. I use it to prevent germs from invading my body.


It only burns a little but goes away. This is far better than being down for 2 days in a dark room with my eyes closed. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## loli

I have never heard of it being used for headaches but it is great for a toothache


----------



## emilyrayne

I always love these types of posts! I have dealth with aweful headaches all my life and can never control them. I am always looking for new ways to get rid of them! Thanks for sharing!
~M


----------



## mekasmom

I put all essential oils on my feet straight. If I use a drop under my nose or on the chest I mix it with a carrier oil.
I use Young Living Oils.


----------



## HeelSpur

I'm impressed with the clove oil.
Even though I was heavy headed for two days at least
the sharp pains were gone and I could still get things done.
I give it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SadieRenee

Where can I get clove oil?


----------



## HeelSpur

SadieRenee said:


> Where can I get clove oil?


I got mine at GNC or Vitamin shop, one of them can't remember.


----------



## SmokyShadow

Check local pharmacies, too. Not the chain stores, but the small, older pharmacies.


----------



## lathermaker

If you are using Clove oil on your skin be sure to cut it with a carrier oil such as sweet almond, olive or such. It's a known skin irritant if used straight.


----------

